

Show HN: A Better Bing.com Cloned in 15 minutes - veritas9
http://betterbing.posterous.com/

======
buro9
We should do a sweepstake on how long it takes Microsoft legal to issue a C&D
due to the use of the Bing trademark in the URL: <http://www.betterbing.org/>

~~~
dangrossman
Well, parody occasionally stands up as a defense to trademark infringement, at
least when the use is wholly non-commercial and editorial. The lawyers might
not bother with this one.

------
veb
Oh, I didn't expect that(!)

~~~
Rygu
</sarcasm> :)

